# New PR Visa Subclass (189) from 01-JUL-2012?



## ratnakarg (Feb 25, 2012)

Friends,

Just checked the immi.gov.au -> Skillselect page and found new visa subclass number for current 175 subclass.

Unable to post the link die to new member restrictions..

Regards,
Ratnakar


----------



## ratnakarg (Feb 25, 2012)

ratnakarg said:


> Friends,
> 
> Just checked the immi.gov.au -> Skillselect page and found new visa subclass number for current 175 subclass.
> 
> ...


Adding the URL..

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa


----------



## rabindra (May 17, 2012)

hi 
From July 2012, new so called "EOI" is coming and it is going to be visa subclass 189 for skilled permanent visa(independent).Now, i would like to know what are partner skill requirements for getting point for partners' skill.
1. I know the partner(secondary applicant) has to be in SOL list and his/her skill should be assessed.My partner has done Electronics Engg from Overseas.Will she pass the skill assessment test?
2.The IELTS score for my partner is each band 6 or ????It says competent english.
3. Work experience requirement for the partner is said 12 months in recent 24 months??Will the work experience in overseas(outside Australia) is valid ???

Can someone help me with my querries.Thanks


----------



## rabindra (May 17, 2012)

can anyone post some replies???


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

1. I know the partner(secondary applicant) has to be in SOL list and his/her skill should be assessed.My partner has done Electronics Engg from Overseas.Will she pass the skill assessment test?


> If she fulfils the requirements of the skills assessment then she will pass the test...This part(Skills Assessment will not really change post July'2012...Its the same process basically...


2.The IELTS score for my partner is each band 6 or ????It says competent english.


> Yes..6 bands in each sections refers to competent English


3. Work experience requirement for the partner is said 12 months in recent 24 months??Will the work experience in overseas(outside Australia) is valid ???


> Overseas work experience is valid...


----------



## chris007 (May 23, 2013)

hi i did bsc biotechnology and i have 6 years experiance in software field am going to apply for a visa subclss 190 for australia am eligible for that visa?? and for this visa have to give biometrics??


----------

